# Pork allergy?



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Introduced pork few days ago, everything went well. But the same day scratching started. (She was scratching while on kibble and stopped on raw). Could it be that Queen is allergic to pork meat? Should I make a pause for few days and try a new protein?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, do that and see what happens. Try just feeding it once or twice a week and see what happens.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Also make sure the pork isnt enhanced! I know it can be enhanced the same as chicken, and of course that sodium can cause itchiness!!:wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i couldn't figure out why my dogs were scratching and it turned out to be enhanced pork. oops. 

you're just introducing pork, right?

feed little bits of it once you find un enhanced pork...swift makes unenhanced ribs, but their sirloin roasts are not unenhanced...their shoulders are unenhanced.

five star, if you get that, is unenhanced and they make butts and shoulder cuts...


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, I introduced pork: pork ribs, i thought it was not enhanced..., but who knows :shocked: 
Pork is the cheapest red meat here, so I hope it is not the meat she is allergic to. I bought a pork heart too, and wanted to give her a small peace of it, but now we shall wait. 
And after eating pork ribs she decided not to chew the chicken bones, she just cuts a large chunk and swallows it. Today she was only on chicken and had loose green poop with large peace of chicken back in ti.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Update, it must must be that chicken breast I bought are enhanced, although it is not on the label - it says completely nothing. 
I stopped pork, and scratching continued, also loose stool, so I'm sure it is the chicken breast I was giving with chicken backs and not the pork.
Thanks for your input, I wouldn't think about it. So glad you are here.


----------

